# Christmas for new goat owners



## lovinglife (Nov 26, 2012)

My husband asked me what I want for Christmas this year, I said, I want a new goat pen, feeder, mineral feeder, a ton of hay and a cheese making kit....  He thought I was crazy, but the girls will be coming just after the new year, I need to have all my supplies ready....


----------



## ksalvagno (Nov 26, 2012)

Sounds like perfect Christmas gifts to me!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Nov 26, 2012)

x2 That sounds great.


----------



## Catahoula (Nov 26, 2012)

No, that shouldn't be your Xmas gift. That is what is needed for goat keeping so it shouldn't be your present. I would ask for more goats! 
I actually asked for a livestock scale...some day DH won't be able to lift all the kids to weight them. It is all for his own good.


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Nov 26, 2012)

I Love it! 

Drew asked me what I wanted and I said FENCING!  Our current fencing is not holding the goats in so I requested something better


----------



## lovinglife (Nov 26, 2012)

I see I am not the only practical one here!  What better way to justify the expense of getting and caring for new critters, than as a Christmas gift.  I love it, I dont have to feel guilty about my animal obsession!  The milk and cheese will be an added bonus..


----------



## Harbisgirl (Nov 26, 2012)

I think it's perfect! I asked for the same thing - except I asked for a whole barn plus supplies, plus cheese making kits. Course we don't have the money for that but hey, Christmas is for miracles - thought I'd throw it out there in case Santa is feeling generous this year


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 26, 2012)

Lovinglife-  

sometimes I wonder what our husbands are really thinking!





			
				Catahoula said:
			
		

> I actually asked for a livestock scale...some day DH won't be able to lift all the kids to weight them. It is all for his own good.


so you do that too!


----------



## bigmike (Nov 26, 2012)

I asked for a milker since I hopefully will have milk in the Spring.With arthritic hand issues I don't think I will be doing much milking by hand..DW asked for a chainsaw (don't ask me) so I am getting her an electric chainsaw..Hopefully I will get a hand milker..More goats would work too..................Mike


----------



## SkyWarrior (Nov 26, 2012)

bigmike said:
			
		

> I asked for a milker since I hopefully will have milk in the Spring.With arthritic hand issues I don't think I will be doing much milking by hand..DW asked for a chainsaw (don't ask me) so I am getting her an electric chainsaw..Hopefully I will get a hand milker..More goats would work too..................Mike


That is so romantic!


----------



## Catahoula (Nov 26, 2012)

bigmike said:
			
		

> I asked for a milker since I hopefully will have milk in the Spring.With arthritic hand issues I don't think I will be doing much milking by hand..DW asked for a chainsaw (don't ask me) so I am getting her an electric chainsaw..Hopefully I will get a hand milker..More goats would work too..................Mike


Get her a real gas chainsaw...electric doesn't as much power.


----------



## cindyg (Nov 26, 2012)

I asked for a microscope so I can run fecal tests on the goats, family thinks I am off my rocker, but I think I'm getting it!  Hey, after 35 years of marriage, and three grown kids, might as well get what you really want, right?


----------



## Harbisgirl (Nov 26, 2012)

I hinted to my hubby about a microscope too. There was one on Amazon that was digital - had a USB so you could upload the pic to your computer. I thought it would be a good way to help monitor and track fecal samples. DH asked why I would want to save pictures of infested poo...


----------



## Catahoula (Nov 26, 2012)

cindyg said:
			
		

> I asked for a microscope so I can run fecal tests on the goats, family thinks I am off my rocker, but I think I'm getting it!  Hey, after 35 years of marriage, and three grown kids, might as well get what you really want, right?


Oh yeah, the microscope is one my wishlist too but I just wasn't sure if I really wanted that microscope...there were good and bad reviews on it...
Celestron 44340 LCD Digital LDM Biological Microscope 

Which one are you asking for?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Nov 26, 2012)

Yepper, microscopes are the best investment a goat owner can make, imo. I hope all of you get one for Christmas.


----------



## lovinglife (Nov 26, 2012)

microscope...may be for the birthday!


----------



## Tmaxson (Nov 26, 2012)

I am pretty sure I am getting a microscope.  My mom called me the other day and asked what I wanted for Christmas.  I sent her a link to the Amazon site and the microscope was actually on sale for Cyber Monday.  She called me and said "what is this that you want" I told her and of course her next question was "why do you want a microscope".  I explained why and her response was "that's crazy, you are supposed to be getting something for you"  I said "it is for me, that is what I want".  We got off the phone and I thought, well I don't think she will get it for me.  She called back about an hour later and said "are you sure that is what you want", I said "YESSSSS!!"  so I think she ordered it.  Yea!!

Me and my husband don't get presents for each other so my only hope was for my parents to get it and it looks like that might happen.


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 26, 2012)

T-


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Nov 26, 2012)

They just don't understand. lol A microscope is a perfect gift! lol

I hope you get it.


----------



## Catahoula (Nov 26, 2012)

Tmaxson said:
			
		

> I am pretty sure I am getting a microscope.  My mom called me the other day and asked what I wanted for Christmas.  I sent her a link to the Amazon site and the microscope was actually on sale for Cyber Monday.  She called me and said "what is this that you want" I told her and of course her next question was "why do you want a microscope".  I explained why and her response was "that's crazy, you are supposed to be getting something for you"  I said "it is for me, that is what I want".  We got off the phone and I thought, well I don't think she will get it for me.  She called back about an hour later and said "are you sure that is what you want", I said "YESSSSS!!"  so I think she ordered it.  Yea!!
> 
> Me and my husband don't get presents for each other so my only hope was for my parents to get it and it looks like that might happen.


So which one are you getting?


----------



## Tmaxson (Nov 26, 2012)

Catahoula said:
			
		

> Tmaxson said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This one

http://www.amazon.com/Celestron-443...F8&qid=1353979966&sr=8-22&keywords=microscope


----------



## Catahoula (Nov 26, 2012)

Tmaxson said:
			
		

> Catahoula said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Same one I am thinking off. It's been on sale for awhile too. Cool.


----------



## that's*satyrical (Nov 26, 2012)

I would love to have an ultrasound machine. It will NEVER happen of course. Unless I get some long lost rich uncle showing up wanting to buy me an extravagant 5-10 thousand dollar gift.


----------



## bigmike (Nov 27, 2012)

Catahoula said:
			
		

> bigmike said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Catahoula,an electric is more than she needs.I don't really know what she wants it for.We only have 3 real trees on the place since we are on the edge of the great plains..Do have some small mesquite trees about as big around as my wrist but they are in the unused pasture that she never ever goes to.Maybe she wants it for the large and expanding nonfruiting pomegranite clump in the front yard...I am really concerned about her hurting herself..


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 27, 2012)

I'm thinking more sinister thoughts bigmike!  Ya don't think you might be spending too much time with the goats and she's jealous do ya?


----------



## Squirrelgirl88 (Nov 27, 2012)

12 goatie days of Christmas

Day 1 - 1 Microscope
Day 2 - 2 New Milk Pails
Day 3 - 3 Bags of Minerals
Day 4 - 4 Wooden spools for bouncing on
Day 5 - 5 Rolls of fence
Day 6 - 6 Bags of Goat Chow
Day 7 - 7 New Goat Collars
Day 8 - 8 More Goats
Day 9 - 9 New stalls & Pens
Day 10 - 10 More rolls of fence
Day 11 - 11 Bales of Straw Bedding
Day 12 - 12 Bales of Hay


----------



## Roll farms (Nov 27, 2012)

I spent my Christmas $ on my winter Jeffers catalog order....almost 300$ in syringes, dewormer, di methox, needles, vaccines, a new drencher, a new weight tape, collars, etc.
And I couldn't be happier w/ what I "got".  
They had 500ml bottles of generic ivomec for like $65.00....that'll last me forever, even using it on the dogs and chickens.


----------



## lovinglife (Nov 27, 2012)

I LOVE IT!  Squirrelgirl 12 goatie days of Christmas!!  Too funny!!  Roll farms, isn't it funny how we can get a big box of supplies for Christmas and think it was the best one ever!  I need to put in my order for all that fencing!


----------



## 2goats8kids (Nov 27, 2012)

I have one thing on my list: a milking stand 

But I'm hedging my bets and ordered some nummy mud boots at a great Black Friday price 

The goats themselves were my big Five-Oh birthday gift! My husband thought I was insane!


----------



## lovinglife (Nov 27, 2012)

my husband is already looking at stands so he can get mine started.  He is pretty understanding, of course he is gone 3/4th of the time and I get to do everything, but thats ok with me, keeps me out of trouble....I think some nice mud boots should be on my list as well!


----------



## bigmike (Nov 27, 2012)

Southern by choice said:
			
		

> I'm thinking more sinister thoughts bigmike!  Ya don't think you might be spending too much time with the goats and she's jealous do ya?


Don't think so.She really seems to be supportive and glad that I have found something to do other than stare at the idiot box..She's glad that I have come up out of my 3 year funk I have been in due to depression and PTSD issues.it seems that the VA has finally gotten my medication right.She even wants to go out with me to the goats sometimes...Mike


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 27, 2012)

bigmike said:
			
		

> Southern by choice said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was just joking Mike, sorry if it was taken the wrong way.
 for all the steps you have had to take to overcome!  I have an understanding of both depression and PTSD. I am glad you have received the help you needed. Sadly many don't, and many just scoff at depression and PTSD. Neither is something you just "snap out of".

Mentioning the VA, I take it you have served your country. A very humble Thank You!


----------



## Catahoula (Nov 27, 2012)

bigmike said:
			
		

> Catahoula said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL, you should ask her why she wants a chainsaw! Maybe this is all she'll need...


https://www.worx.com/en-US/WORX-JawSaw-WG307.aspx?gclid=CKzN5-eI8LMCFelDMgodLCAA9A


----------



## Catahoula (Nov 27, 2012)

I decided to start making my own goat milk soap and goat milk lotion. Yesterday I went online and got most of my ingredients and today equipment for cooking.... I still have a few more ingredients to get...including....  ....goat milk (possible supermarket goat milk)....    I don't have a milking goat yet and I can't decide if I want to breed Anabel. 
She is an Alpine but only about 8 months old...still too small and young. If I ended up breeding her, she'll give me way more than I'll ever need. I only need a few gallons. 
Anyway, I am excited about making soap and lotion. DH really likes the goat milk soap I bought.


----------



## marlowmanor (Nov 27, 2012)

2goats8kids said:
			
		

> I have one thing on my list: a milking stand
> 
> But I'm hedging my bets and ordered some nummy mud boots at a great Black Friday price
> 
> The goats themselves were my big Five-Oh birthday gift! My husband thought I was insane!


I could certainly use a milk stand or just a head gate to use for hoof trimming and shots. But then I'm interested in the microscope too to run my own fecals. I did tell DH about the microscope idea and he just rolled his eyes at me!


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Nov 27, 2012)

lovinglife said:
			
		

> my husband is already looking at stands so he can get mine started.  He is pretty understanding, of course he is gone 3/4th of the time and I get to do everything, but thats ok with me, keeps me out of trouble....I think some nice mud boots should be on my list as well!


I used the plans from Fiasco Farm.  They were excellent.  Very easy to use.  http://fiascofarm.com/goats/milkstand.html


----------



## BarredRockMomma (Nov 27, 2012)

bigmike said:
			
		

> Southern by choice said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It is wonderful to know that I am not the only vet to use goats as part of mental health thearpy.


----------



## bigmike (Nov 27, 2012)

Southern, it was not taken the wrong way,I find it hilarious that a woman raised in Germany and has never used a chainsaw or just about any outdoor power equipment would want one but she does.This is a woman that loves the 114 degree days here in Northern Texas and loves to mow the grass.She was recently helping my daughter with a project for Ag and was sawing a stump from a tree we had cut down that we used as an extra seat on the porch.She was sawing it with a hand saw and this is when she decided she needed a chain saw.Still says that is what she wants..I offered a new set of rings (we have cheapie wedding set) but she said no...It will not be the only thing I get her...Also thank you for appreciating us..

Catahoula...She is adament about the chain saw.I just hope she doesn't cut off her foot..

BarredrockMama....I had wanted goats for several years but spent most of the last 3 years in a bad place.Once I finally that realized PTSD was part of the problem (I denied it for years) I pushed the VA.Finally recieved a rating a couple of years ago for it.But it took a while to get my meds right.About 4 months we made some changes and overnight I felt better, have more energy and am starting on my road toward self sufficiency and finally actually chasing some dreams..Plus the Va check is helping me to fund this..Has been a struggle but improving and still able to work..Would rather farm and hope to get there in a few years.....Also the goats are such intelligent loving animals..Great Therapy animals.Gives me something to do other than watch the crud on TV...............Thanks for your service


All be well and hope you get what you want..................Mike


----------



## Catahoula (Nov 27, 2012)

Mike, be sure to get her protective gears like hard hat, glasses, gloves and especially chainsaw chaps. We live in the mountains and have tons of trees. In the summer, a group of us get together and volunteer cutting trees for fire mitigation. The chaps save legs!! We had a couple incidents where the saw 'accidentally' glide on the leg and the chaps' fiberglass jammed the saw so it stopped. Something like this...

http://www.amazon.com/Husqvarna-531...id=1354062372&sr=8-1&keywords=chain+saw+chaps


----------

